# how can i keep my rabbits cage from stinking?



## phx_punk_girl (May 18, 2004)

well, once again i have a question, and im sure some if not most of you have experianced this and/or have a solution.

first of all, the basics- my bunny has an indoor cage. its a dropbottom cage. and i coat the pull out tray with newspaper to makecleaning easier. i clean the cage about 2 times a week. (never ever gomore then a week without cleaning it)

anyways, ive read about litter and the dangers of it. like a bunnystirring up too much dust and getting pneumonia. or eating the clumpinglitter and getting glogged up. 

i was wondering if it would be safe to put some sort of odor absorbinglitter in the pan thats under the drop cage. thats the only thing i canthink of to help.

is there anything at all i can do to avoid the odor??? any suggestions at all?????

thanks again!


----------



## CuddlesMom (May 18, 2004)

I have a flat bottom cage ( no wires) .... i havetried critter litter care fresh now that yesterday's news....i seem tofind that yesterday newsworkswell ( it is kindacostly) i think. I dont think you'll get your cage to be 100% odor freebut i see that has cut the urine smell alot. I also have a few airfresheners in my daughters room to help w/ the smell...nothing thats tostrong though...that helps also. I may try those wood pellets also iknow you can get em cheap like a 30 lb bag for 4.00. I just found aplace kinda by me that sells em. I'll keepyapostedon how they work One more thing thatcritter litter is safe if they where to digest it


----------



## Buck Jones (May 18, 2004)

I clean the paper on our tray everyday.By that, I mean I pull the tray out, and drop any refuse into thetrash, and then, if not heavily soiled, the newspaper goes back intothe tray. I am able to do that because most of the pee/poopis deposited in the corner litter box on the wire floor, so only theoccasional poop makes it to the newspaper.

The litter I use is WOODYPET PROFESSIONAL ANIMAL LITTER, a wood based,disintegrating granule composition. The litter that hasabsorbed moisture turns into a heavy kind of saw dust, which I removedaily, and then add new to compensate for any used portion.

It would seem that you are allowing your bun to poop and pee throughthe wire, onto the paper, and I doubt 2 days a week of cleaning thatwould suffice. If you are offended by the odor, chances arethe buns are really overcome with it, and they do not enjoy that, thefastidious animals that they are.

Some rabbit feeds have yucca extract as an ingredientto helpdeal with the ammonia in rabbit urine, so you might look into that asanother approach to the problem. I suspect a litter box,cleaned daily, and newspaper swept clean daily and changed when and ifnecessary, would go a long way to alleviating the condition.Litter box use might also reduce the amount of litter used on a dailybasis and promote a monetary savings, as well.

Adding a bit of vanilla extract to the drinking water might help reducethe strong odor a bit, as well as having other healthbenefits. No harm to the buns, at all.

Buck


----------



## bunty (May 18, 2004)

Is you bun spayed. I have found some girls smellreal gross during heat almost as bad as a male spraying. I have a fewwire bottom cages that I use when I am litterbox training and Isprinkled a little baking soda in the pan before I put in papers. Myhusband said he thought it helped and he is real sensitive to smellswith his asthma. I like the Woodypet just bought on Bucksrecommendation and it is great because I can get it year round and nothave to buy out Lowes ever March and hope it lasts all summer sincethey stock wood stove pellets in winter only. I do wash out my cagesonce a week with vinegar and water and do littler boxes every other day


----------



## rabbits (May 18, 2004)

I like good old (and cheap) baking soda. It works wonders. Just sprinkle it on the litter, and voila!


----------



## Moonstar Bunny (May 18, 2004)

Thatit I've lostit I've lostit.

I just misread your post.

i did not read it as ....how can i keep my rabbits cage from stinking?

I read it as ...how can i keep my rabbits cage from strinking?

Note the Strinking.

yep


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 18, 2004)

LOL @ Moonstar Bunny!...


----------



## phx_punk_girl (May 18, 2004)

thanks everyone, i feel i have a better idea about taking care of this. thanks again!


----------



## batbunny (May 18, 2004)

buck, ive heard you mentionthe vanilla extract before &amp; im curious...what does it do forthem? also, how much/how often should it be added to their water?thanks


----------



## mybunnies (May 19, 2004)

What I found -- this may sound alittle drastic--Are your bunnies for Breeding ? If not, getting them spayed or neutered decreases the scent oftheir urine. The only smell coming from our cage of2 bunnies is that of ammonia when I wait too long to change thelitterbox. --- Kim


----------



## Cher (May 19, 2004)

I have found even changing them DAILY the heatreally intesifies the odour, and if they are feeling "frisky" then thesmell turns a little onionish (odd eh?) Back to the question in regardsto the odor absorbing litter, how about the powder that claims to be100% natural (maybe there is yucca extract in it) if baking soda is notreadily available? 

Me (since my fancy username has been changed)


----------



## bunty (May 19, 2004)

I read my vanilla bottle and there is alchol in it will they get drunk or sedated from it


----------



## Buck Jones (May 19, 2004)

NOTE: NOT FOR THE VERY SENSITIVE OR SQUEAMISH

You know,Bunty, I wondered why my bunnies were staggering around the house and yard, arm and arm? Hehehehehe!

I recommend 1/2 - 1 tsp per gallon of drinking water, but I, myself, nolonger measure it. Like Grandma and her recipes of a,"pinchof this, a pinch of that, and a handful of this," I just "eyeball" itand add vanilla until it "looks" right to me. While it maycontain alcohol, I would seriously doubt the quantity involved over theperiod of time it is ingested presents a health problem. Youdo bring up a point I never considered over these many years, though,and, obviously worthy of merit. Illustrates perfectly howvaluable forums like thiscan be to everyone.

Batbunny, the practice of administering vanilla extract in the drinkingwater is to reduce the probability of the rabbits' contracting FlyStrike and/or Warbles. In the former, flies lay eggs in theexcrement that may exist on the nether parts of a bunny with a dirtybum, due to excess fur in the genital region, stoutness of the bunpreventing it from cleaning the area adequately, or a diarrheacondition leaving the area soiled. The eggs hatch intomaggots and eat, not only the excrement, but when that is gone, beginto eat the flesh of the rabbit! Frequently, it may gounnoticed, until too much damage is done, and the bun succumbs to ahorrible death.

Warbles are caused by a specific vector, called a BotFly. The Bot Fly lays a single egg somewhere near or ona rabbit, anywhere, but a dirty bum is a good a place asany. The single larvae(warble) burrows underneath the skin,usually starting in a natural orifice,in order to continueits metamorphosis into an adult by feeding on internal fluids of itshost. Its location is often indicated by a cyst-like noduleon the skin, with a tiny, dark colored "air hole" on thecyst. The major problem presented by the larvae is that itinadvertently produces toxins that may be fatal to the rabbit, beforethe larvae becomes and adult and leaves its host. I've readthat one can cover the air hole with some substance like a cream,thereby forcing the larvae to poke up its head looking or air,whereupon one can pluck it off with a tweezers. Vets,I assume, could lance it free. The Bot fly larvaeis about the size of your pinkie nail, if memory serves me correctly,and is not a major menace in all parts of the country or the world.

The vanilla in the drinking water apparently produces an odor in thefecal matter and urine of the rabbit that is repugnant to flies of anykind, thereby reducing the probability of developing Fly Strike orWarbles. Since incorporating its use into my rabbithusbandry, I've noticed a significant decrease in the number of fliesin and about our outside hutches.

Even if one chooses to not incorporate vanilla into the drinking water,both conditions noted above are more than enough reason tovisually and manually inspect your rabbit very closely on a regular andtimely basis. The addition of vanilla in the drinking watermay increase consumption, so watch the water levels of your buns'bottles afterwards.



WARNING!GRAPHIC DESCRIPTIONS AND PHOTOS TO FOLLOW

For further reading, linkto:http://www.rabbit.org/journal/2-12/fly-strike.htmlhttp://www.supervet.co.uk/rabbit/strike.htmlhttp://www.michigan.gov/dnr/1,1607,7-153-10370_12150_12220-26354--,00.html


Buck


----------



## BlitzensmyBunny (May 19, 2004)

Neat rememdy, but is that for indoor or outdoor bunnies. (The worm thing)


----------



## Moonstar Bunny (May 19, 2004)

Hi buck 

That sound like a good idea putting the vanilla in their water I'll try that.

And don't think anyone at the BRC would know that,unfortunately I can't ask them at the momentthey ain't backon line yet.

Thanks

Lynn xx


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2004)

It's worked for a lot of people, Lynn. It's safe and effective.

-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (May 19, 2004)

*BlitzensmyBunny wrote:*


> Neat rememdy, but is that for indoor or outdoor bunnies.(The worm thing)


flies do get inside houses so it can happen toa house rabbit


----------



## batbunny (May 19, 2004)

alright! thanks buck...do youthink that itd be beneficial for batman? we barely get flies in myapartment but i do take him outside quite a bit.


----------



## AmberNBuns (May 19, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote: *


> NOTE: NOT FOR THE VERY SENSITIVE OR SQUEAMISH
> 
> Fly Strike


This is what happened to my first 2 bunnies, one in the summerof 2000 and his brother in 2001! I was sodestroyed! This is the first time I have read about thishappening to others! Thank you so much for the tips aboutusing Vanilla. Now I know how I can prevent my currentbunnies from suffering the same awful fate! Thank you thank you thankyou!!!


----------



## pamela227 (May 19, 2004)

In either Petco or Petsmart, I'm really not surewhich, but they sell a rabbit cage cleaner next time I go upstairs I'lllook at the bottle and writethe name&amp; whomakes it. It's non toxic and safe for bunnies ..comes in a small bottlewitha pump top it's supposed to have stuff in it to break down thestains from urine and eliminate odor as well. You spray it on, let itsit for about 5 mins and then wash it off. It does a pretty good joband it smells like peppermint toothpaste! lol Oreo's cage is mintyfresh It's not an overbearing smell either, it fades&amp; is hardly noticeable.

~pam


----------



## phx_punk_girl (May 20, 2004)

thanks pamela!!

and thank you everyone! 

im going to start cleaning out the cage every other day. and start sprinkleing some baking soda in it aswell.

any tyoes of cleaners that are pet safe im going to try. and im thinking about possably litter box training her soon.


----------



## Buck Jones (May 20, 2004)

White vinegar chemically neutralizes the caliciumcarbonate residue from rabbit urine. Soak area with vinegar,let it sit a while, then rinse. 

Squirt some minty breath spray afterward, if you think it addssomething. Plus, you can use the vinegar in your cooking andsuch. 

Buck


----------



## Loz n Ebony (May 21, 2004)

hewo Buck,
Here are the ingredients 4rm my vanilla exctract will it be safe togive to my bunnies?:
_Water, alcohol (?), sugar, vanilla bean extractives._ 

That s it. Is one tsp ok?

wuv 4rm
Loz n the bunnies

PS do you reckon mint or almond would work?


----------



## phx_punk_girl (May 21, 2004)

thanks buck. you know so much stuff about bunnies. its amazing. ha ha.


----------



## Buck Jones (May 21, 2004)

One teaspoon per gallon or 1/4 tsp per quart ofdrinking water, Lauren, and you should be okay. Interestingquestion you pose about mint or almond, to which I do not know theanswer. I guess one would have to test it on live bunniesand/or live flies, eh?

Buck


----------



## Loz n Ebony (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Buck!


----------



## grunter (May 23, 2004)

This fly strike is what happened to my bunny, Ididn't even know what it was until I read this post. My bunny was beingeatten alive by maggots, I took her to the vet and he had to sedate herand clean her all up. She is healing now, and doing muchbetter. I think the biggest culprit of this was her stoolswere to soft, but with thesuggestions of CarolynandBuck,Grunter is on her way to recovery.I amdefinately trying the vanilla in the water to keep the flys away fromthe stools. Thks everyone.


----------



## bunty (May 23, 2004)

I was so glad to hear that your baby is on the mend. I think about all the little problems and like to hear good reports


----------

